
New here.  How do you collapse comments in Hacker news threads? - yasky
How do you collapse comments on Hacker News? I read a comment which I want to get past, but if it has 3 pages of responses, I have to scroll through them all.  I often just get to frustrated and leave the thread after reading the top 2 or 3 comments if the discussions is very active.  Is there a way to collaps comments?
======
andyjohnson0
The site is fairly minimal, and doesn't support comment collapsing. If you are
using Chrome then you could install the Hacker News Collapsible Comments
extension [1].

[1] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collap...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collapsible-c/hockhafcdegocajmjhafgjncjpodihkd?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-
info-dialog)

